# Adding white grape concentrate



## Geronimo (Dec 5, 2011)

I have 4 cans of Welch's Niagara white grape concentrate from an experimental wine that's bottled. I'd like to use it up constructively... it's NOT very good as grape juice, way too sweet for me.

I'm wondering what effect it might have if I added a can before fermenting my next white. A little more gravity, yes... probably a little more body and a tiny bit of left over sweetness in the end product? It's 100% juice so I'm not scared of it.


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 6, 2011)

Why would it be a problem? I doubt you'd even notice a difference.


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 6, 2011)

That should be fine. I don't see how it would affect the flavor very much at all.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 7, 2011)

I use it in many of my fruit wines, 1-2 cans per 5 gal. batch, for body etc. end wine is great, but never did a with-without test. I also use it sometimes to top off when doing the first racking, a little extra kick & not diluting as much. Roy


----------



## Gr8zins (Dec 8, 2011)

I experimented a lot with the welchs frozen 100 percent juices like grape peach...grape raspberry..and niagara. All were a hit. I fermented to dry and back sweetened to bring out the flavors and mask the acidity a little. Wanted to make sure I made any mistakes on these before investing the big bucks on the real juice. They make great wine and are a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 9, 2011)

Does the Welch's grape juice leave any tartness? I can't detect any when I make the white grape juice just for drinking, but I can detect a little in the red grape juice (completely subdued by the sweetness).


----------



## blackfin1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am in the process of making a 3 gallon batch of wine from frozen white grape concentrate. Niagra. But I notice it is tart to sour. I am trying to add acid blend and hope aging will mellow it out.

Sal


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 9, 2011)

I read your thread, and you used 10 cans for 3 gallons, with no sugar. I read in another forum not to use more than they recommend for making juice, which is just under 3 cans per gallon, so you are close. The white grape juice is lacking acid. Be careful with acid blends, they are usually mostly citric acid (60% citric, 20% malic and 20% tartaric) which can add some tartness too. It sounds like your "sour" is a product of fermentation which might mellow in time. IMO, stopping a fermentation via the use of chemicals is a major no-no. Yeast will clean up after themselves but only at the end. I've tasted beer that was nearly done and some taste absolutely nasty (like lime and butter mixed). A week later and the nasty is gone.


----------



## Flame145 (Dec 9, 2011)

blackfin1 said:


> I am in the process of making a 3 gallon batch of wine from frozen white grape concentrate. Niagra. But I notice it is tart to sour. I am trying to add acid blend and hope aging will mellow it out.
> 
> Sal



IMO patience is key. If you want to add later, then no problem. What is you TA ??


----------

